# Parked in ! overflow car park near Clontarf Dart station.



## Merlin (16 Jan 2008)

Morning,
Just want to check something with you all. 

I park in the overflow car park near Clontarf Dart station every day and walk to work from there. 

In order to get a space I usually arrive at around 7.25. 

All was fine until yesterday when I arrived to find that I had been parked in. There were no spaces left so people just parked in the middle of the car park. Thankfully the driver beside me had left an unusual amount of space between our cars so after 15 mins I was able to squeeze my way out. Another driver was not so lucky.

Is there anything one can do in such cases ? And what would happen if I had damaged the car whilst getting out ? 

I just wanted to leave a very rude note on the window of the car but I didn't.

M.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*

Contact the local council/traffic wardens?


----------



## zag (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*

The same thing happens at Booterstown DART station all the time.  I'm not sure what it is about DART car parks, but normal order seems to break down when it comes to parking there.  They have recently got around to putting up one of those haNDWriTTen signs saying that cars which are parked illegally will be towed, but I think people just ignore them, safe in the knowledge that the tow truck will never be able to get into the carpark in the first place because there are cars parked all over the place.

I have to say I would be really annoyed if I came home from work in the evening to find that some gombeen had blocked me in or had thought that half a car length would be enough to carry out a 1,500 point turn in and somehow squeeze my way out.

z


----------



## michaelm (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*



Merlin said:


> And what would happen if I had damaged the car whilst getting out ?


I wouldn't trouble me, in such circumstances, if I did hit the other car.  You should have left a note.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*



michaelm said:


> I wouldn't trouble me, in such circumstances, if I did hit the other car.  You should have left a note.


 Agreed. I would have let the air out of two of their tyres.


----------



## GarBow (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*

Seen this many times in Portmarnock station too. People must just assume they'll be back before the car they've blocked in will need to leave. If this happened to me and was going to delay my already long enough comute home then i'm afraid the brake window and release handbrake approach would definately be used. 

Some might think this is extreme but not i i'm afraid.


----------



## ney001 (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*

Similar thing happened to me but in Blanchardstown Shopping Centre.  I was so mad - basically some twat parked so close to my car that you couldn't open the driver's door more than two inches, he had bent back my mirror in doing so.  The really annoying thing was that there were loads of spaces around, even when I came into the car park there were loads of spaces - he/she had absolutely no need to do this.  I had to climb through passenger side and try to  very carefully reverse out without damaging my car - coincidentally the car on the other side of me was also parked very close to me but enough that I could open the passenger door.  I waited for ages to see who came back to the car so that I could tell them what I thought of their parking but nobody came back so in the end I left a note on the windscreen! - was raging afterwards that I didn't page driver to come back to the car.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*

When I see cars parked just over the line into a second space (so that no one will park there either and so not bang their door into the first car) I try to park with my passenger side right up against their drivers door.


----------



## shnaek (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*



Purple said:


> When I see cars parked just over the line into a second space (so that no one will park there either and so not bang their door into the first car) I try to park with my passenger side right up against their drivers door.


Only thing is, sometimes that person may be parked there because some idiot on the other side was badly parked. The idiot leaves, and then it looks like the other guy is responsible - which may not be the case.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*



shnaek said:


> Only thing is, sometimes that person may be parked there because some idiot on the other side was badly parked. The idiot leaves, and then it looks like the other guy is responsible - which may not be the case.



Collateral damage 
It’s usually obvious. If it’s not obvious then I don’t do it.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*

The same problem happens outside churches on a Sunday where people park outside other peoples houses leaving hardly any space for the home owner to get in our out. My elderly father cannot get out of his gate on a Friday due to the cars parking across his driveway entrance close to the Mosque in Clonskea. There is also the disabled parking space outside the SuperValu in Mount Merrion. Here cars quarter/half park on it but don't fully park on it.


----------



## ney001 (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*

Different story if it was outside my house then I really would go mad.  Can your dad not put down parking cones or something? -I would definitely have to let air out of tyres for this one! - or keep really big note stuck to the windowscreen with some serious glue!


----------



## bamboozle (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*



Merlin said:


> Morning,
> Just want to check something with you all. I park in the overflow car park near Clontarf Dart station every day a......


There are a few Public car parks on the prom side across from the chipper and the Yacht, folk seem to park normally there- which leaves you with a few extra minutes walk!!


----------



## bullbars (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*

On the same note, I cant stand when people try to squeez their cars in to spaces that are obviously too small and leave the tail end jutting out obstructing traffic on the road.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*

Apart from the OPs situation, in which I would be fairly well annoyed too,  the other situations just wouldnt bother me at all.Unless I was a passenger in a car where the driver started ranted on about it or did what some of the other posters above describe doing. Why get so worked up about these things? And remember you don't know the other persons situation- would it excuse them if you knew they were having a particularly horrible day- or that their kids were screaming blue murder in the back seat, or one of them had just vomited, or anyone of the myriad of things that can put us off? Kind of does bother me when I see people without kids parking in parent and infant places or the like but since I dont know the full story I let it slide. I used to challenge the odd person years ago but I usually felt bad afterwards.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*



Vanilla said:


> Apart from the OPs situation, in which I would be fairly well annoyed too,  the other situations just wouldnt bother me at all.Unless I was a passenger in a car where the driver started ranted on about it or did what some of the other posters above describe doing. Why get so worked up about these things? And remember you don't know the other persons situation- would it excuse them if you knew they were having a particularly horrible day- or that their kids were screaming blue murder in the back seat, or one of them had just vomited, or anyone of the myriad of things that can put us off? Kind of does bother me when I see people without kids parking in parent and infant places or the like but since I dont know the full story I let it slide. I used to challenge the odd person years ago but I usually felt bad afterwards.


 Naw, lash into them. It's cathartic


----------



## carpedeum (16 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*



GarBow said:


> Seen this many times in Portmarnock station too. People must just assume they'll be back before the car they've blocked in will need to leave. If this happened to me and was going to delay my already long enough comute home then i'm afraid the brake window and release handbrake approach would definately be used.
> 
> Some might think this is extreme but not i i'm afraid.


 
"A friend"  had to do similar at Portmarnock.... jemmied open the drivers door (wee bit bent afterwards!) with a wheel brace... ignoring the alarm as it went off much to the amusement and thumbs up from other people!


----------



## Merlin (17 Jan 2008)

Thanks ! At least I know now that I'm not overreacting . Trying to park as close as possible to the exit now. Don't think there's much point in waiting for the driver because there are different cars parked that way every day.


----------



## Vanilla (18 Jan 2008)

*Re: Parked in !*



Purple said:


> Naw, lash into them. It's cathartic


 

Hmmm. Which one of us will have the first heart attack or stroke, do you think?


----------



## shesells (18 Jan 2008)

Merlin said:


> Morning,
> Just want to check something with you all.
> 
> I park in the overflow car park near Clontarf Dart station every day and walk to work from there.


 
Just a thought... is the car park meant for DART users? I know it's annoying to be parked in but if you're parking in a DART overflow car park and walking to work from there, then you're not exactly playing fair either. 

Possible that someone was making that point to you?


----------



## stresshead (19 Jan 2008)

I parked my little jalopy in the Dundrum town centre carpark one day, and when I returned two HUGE SUVs had been parked on either side of me! I couldn't squeeze in through either door, so I ended up climbing in through the boot!


----------



## Purple (19 Jan 2008)

Did the sharp studs on your trousers happen to scrape their paint work?


----------

